# Mesquite Smoked Trout on Smokey Joe Gold



## burn-it (May 20, 2011)

Frozen trout from Costco seasoned with EVOO and








Smokey Joe and TBS



















Smoked at 350 for 30 minutes.  Internal temp 170.  Came out dry but tasty.  Next time I'll pull it at 150.

thanks for lookin!

James


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 20, 2011)

Nice looking smoke!  I like my trout and salmon a bit on the dry side myself. Keep up the good work. It'll only Get easier --and better with experience!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 21, 2011)

They sure look good. My wife just knows when to take the salmon off the smoker, she won't use a probe. She says when the juices start to turn a milky color they are within seconds of being done & then she takes a fork & if they flake easily she pull them off. Many times she will cut off a thinner section as it gets done not wanting it to get too done. We end up eating it while we wait for the rest to finish. I probed the salmon when she said it was done & it read 140. Hope this helps.


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 21, 2011)

way too much heat I did pickeral last weekend at 190 deg 2.5 hrs they were perfect just starting to flake. low and slow remember that I have started to live by it lol. I think the dryness comes from too much heat  they just cook too fast. hopes this helps some good luck on the next one


----------



## burn-it (May 21, 2011)

Thanks SmokinAl and jefflisa828.  This is very helpful.  We were hungry and didn't want to wait that long for dinner.  Next time I will use less heat, maybe 275.  Didn't want to start up the WSM22 for two pieces of fish.  I need to put a vent at the bottom of the SMJG to allow for better airflow and heat control or build a small 5 or 10 gallon UDS.


----------



## africanmeat (May 24, 2011)

They look good but

Jefflisa828 is right 190 to 200 2 hrs they will be yummy  .

do more and leftovers mix with salt pepper and butter and you got spread for Sammie's.(no skin)


----------



## beer-b-q (May 24, 2011)

Looks Great from here...  So does that salad...


----------

